# Ibuprofen and dogs



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I had a friend of mine at the house this weekend hunting and he has a bad back and takes motrin(800 mg) tablets. My little springer pup found his pills and decided to eat one plus part of another. Needless to say he got sick and ended up at the vet. I found out that the recommeded dose for dogs is 5mg/kilo(2.2 lbs) of body weight so he had about 9-10 times the recommeded dose which is not good. It was a toxic does but could have been a lethal dose. Damn pups, if they weren't so cute some times you would like to kill them and this guy just about did himself in!! He has the spring back in him but....


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Might want to tell your friend to try to use his brain and keep the pills out of reach of the puppy.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just an accident! Puppies are very prone to that!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Very little is out of the reach of a puppy.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That's the truth. Just when you think you've puppy proofed everything...they prove ya wrong. :beer:


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a dick here but it's pretty easy to put stuff like pain meds and other things that can kill them in a place where they can't get to them. But, it's also pretty easy to not think about the negative ramifications of every little move. I'm glad your dog is alive and well.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We are starting to think he is part cat because he seems to have more than one life!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

had something like this happen...my dog got into a pound and a half of M&Ms...what a nightmare..that was a few years back...she made it through but not without makeing a terrible mess over and over again on my carpet I just laid two days prior.... :homer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

"Little J" is back to normal and driving us nuts again! We were lucky!


----------

